# The Controversy Over The Display Of The Confederate Flag: Let's Talk About This



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

We had a nice get-together yesterday with several good friends of ours, and the topic of the "Confederate" flag came up. 

Since ALL of our close friends are like-minded conservatives, we came to a quick consensus that there is NOTHING wrong with displaying the "stars and bars" outside your home, inside your home, on your car, or wherever you want to, as long as it is ON YOUR PROPERTY.

I was told that there are MANY black people in the south that display the "Confederate" flag. They don't see it as a reminder of slavery. They, like the vast majority of people in the south, see the "Confederate" flag as a symbol of southern pride.

The "Confederate" flag symbolizes the "southern" way of life. It symbolizes hard work, community, strong religious faith, southern lifestyle, pride, resilience, independence, hospitality, country music, southern food, the great outdoors, a proud history, and also as a reminder of the horrors of war, suffering, mass destruction, and the wrongful enslavement and forced labor of black people by wealthy landowners.

Now, 150 years after the end of the Civil War, northern infiltrators disguised as "southern" politicians, have decided that the "Confederate" flag, the most important symbol of the southern United States, is "racist" and "disrespectful" and "insulting" and "a symbol of the South's dark past".

After 150 years, EVERYBODY, except REAL racists, understands that slavery was WRONG, it was HORRIFYING, and it was a part of history that we would all like to forget. 

I can tell all of you, with 100% certainty, that when myself and my wife move to Tennessee, one of the FIRST purchases I will make is a SOUTHERN flag that I will PROUDLY fly at the front of our new home.

Putting aside the bumper sticker slogans, I would really like to see the opinions of all of the forum members. This topic runs much deeper than a simple flag.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have never seen the confederate flag flown in a black neighborhood in the South (After having lived here most of my life). My opinion is that as a citizen you my display any flag you wish. You can fly it on your car, in your home, on your property, wherever you want to,Your business. The only Government establishment it needs to adorn are confederate memorials and museums. I agree that it is an icon of Southern culture but it has been a divisive symbol and the South is no longer a separate country. We were once a British colony but we don't fly the British Union Jack anymore.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Northern people fought for the North. Southern people fought for the South.
I prefer real history over revisionist crap. Every southerner was not a racist or traitor.
People from both sides, they were ALL Americans.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I find it VERY troublesome that the flag of a deviant SEXUAL LIFESTYLE (the rainbow flag) can fly in Washington, D.C., but the flag that represents an entire REGION of the United States cannot fly over a state capital building in that region.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Now, 150 years after the end of the Civil War, northern infiltrators disguised as "southern" politicians, have decided that the "Confederate" flag, the most important symbol of the southern United States, is "racist" and "disrespectful" and "insulting" and "a symbol of the South's dark past".


No Sir... you do not need to blame northern infiltrators... you have plenty of left wing wackos in the south without thinking we are exporting them


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I find it VERY troublesome that the flag of a deviant SEXUAL LIFESTYLE (the rainbow flag) can fly in Washington, D.C., but the flag that represents an entire REGION of the United States cannot fly over a state capital building in that region.


Interesting thought.

I am with CSI; I can't remember seeing a black person displaying the confederate flag. While I am proud to be a citizen of the South, I don't display the confederate flag. There are too many idiots who display that flag for all the wrong reasons and I don't want someone confusing me with those people.

Now, you bring up the rainbow flag and how it is being proudly and officially displayed in our nation's degenerate capital. Combine the displaying of the rainbow flag with the attack on the confederate flag I believe there is a message being sent:

"To all you people who do not agree with the government's embracing of the degenerate lifestyle, to all you Bible-believing people who are against the destruction of the very foundation of the meaning of marriage, there is nowhere for you in this once God-fearing nation. There is no way for you to rebel against the Agenda. You have lost and we have won. Soon, we will oppress you and reconstruct you."


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The Confederate flag snubs the federal government intrusion, not blacks.
The useless provocateurs have just been trained to be so vain and arrogant they jump on evetything automatically as if a dam thing was about stupid them


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Funny how everybody conveinently forgets that it was the south that invaded Kentucky and Missouri, not the North.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Funny how everybody conveinently forgets that it was the south that invaded Kentucky and Missouri, not the North.


The south also invaded northern Vermont. I don't understand your point.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Denton said:


> Interesting thought.
> 
> I am with CSI; I can't remember seeing a black person displaying the confederate flag. While I am proud to be a citizen of the South, I don't display the confederate flag. There are too many idiots who display that flag for all the wrong reasons and I don't want someone confusing me with those people.
> 
> ...


I was told by a friend that they read something about black people in the south displaying the rebel flag. That's all I know.

I believe that the University Of Mississippi REBELS display the rebel flag proudly at their football games.

South Carolina, until very recently, has displayed the rebel flag at their capital building.

OF COURSE there are people who display the rebel flag for "sinister" reasons, just like there are people who abuse the symbolism of the American flag by burning it, walking on it, spitting on it, and doing other things to dishonor it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only flags that should fly over official government buildings are the American flag, the flag of whatever state the building is in, and on certain days of the year the POW/MIA flag.

The Confederate flag (and it seems the protestors do not even know what that really is) should be flown over Civil War Memorials, and perhaps Civil War battlefields.

HOWEVER, free speech says that private individuals can display it at their homes, on their vehicles, on a tee shirt, OR IN THE NASCAR INFIELD if they so choose.

When Jeb Bush was governor, Florida changed its state flag from one that was overtly Rebel to what it is now. It still pays respect to Southern history without being in-your-face.
A number of years ago Georgia was hammered by revisionists and liberal agitators to eliminate the "confederate flag" from its state flag. The new flag, which gained everyone's approval, is actually very close to the original Confederate flag, but the mouth foaming liberals are too ignorant of history to even see this.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

you wear your x and I will wear mine.
not anymore........ 
they wear there x but put mine in a museum


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As long as we have free speech there is no place that you cannot display the flag of your choice.

For me, having been born and raised in a North Western state, I would almost feel it was more respectful to fly the inverted stars and stripes and fly the battle flag at half mast than to fly the stars and stripes in the normal position.

Flying the flag inverted is a distress flag - and the country is in dire distress right now. Flying the "Union" (as the battle flag was called) at half mast seems very respectful in these times.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PaulS said:


> As long as we have free speech there is no place that you cannot display the flag of your choice.
> 
> For me, having been born and raised in a North Western state, I would almost feel it was more respectful to fly the inverted stars and stripes and fly the battle flag at half mast than to fly the stars and stripes in the normal position.
> 
> Flying the flag inverted is a distress flag - and the country is in dire distress right now. Flying the "Union" (as the battle flag was called) at half mast seems very respectful in these times.


Or fly a "Tattered "flag


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't own a "tattered" flag. I don't own a battle flag either but I am looking for one!
The stars and stripes are flying on the pole right now, though it's not inverted. I will lower it to half mast at 5:00PM until sundown.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ours is 50 years old. I was thinking about that putting it out today. 
(Not a single muzzo after it either. Maybe you have to get the Confederate one to draw em up I don't know?)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

because it reminds the government what happens when they over reach their boundaries and try to rule as a tyranny .
that flag represents states rights and the fact of how far they will go to keep them.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

It is my understanding that the Dems were the party that primarily supported slavery and the Republicans success has always been hinged on individual rights, hence they did not support slavery.

If I remember my sketchy canadian teachings of American History, I believe that Lincoln was a Republican. 

This must sit in Obama's craw.

And, Senator Clinton's past election campaigns which included a confederate campaign button. Thats a huge enbarassment LOL


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We had a nice get-together yesterday with several good friends of ours, and the topic of the "Confederate" flag came up.
> 
> Since ALL of our close friends are like-minded conservatives, we came to a quick consensus that there is NOTHING wrong with displaying the "stars and bars" outside your home, inside your home, on your car, or wherever you want to, as long as it is ON YOUR PROPERTY.
> 
> ...


The Civil war (see where I grew up?) was not about slavery, it was not about blacks or whites. It was about states' rights. It was about federal overreach. It was about just about every single thing we piss and moan about every day on here. Difference is, they had the balls as a people to revolt. They understood people would die, that there would be loss on both sides, that families would be divided, that sacrifices would be made. But, they also understood that the end would be worth the loss, and it was. That flag symbolizes a whole lot of things. To those who understand, its a symbol of personal liberty, states rights, the extreme sacrifice necessary to secure the checks and balances against a government that would over reach its bounds the second it could. It is a symbol that the South will not be trod on by Washington.

I have seen MORE blacks fly the stars and bars than whites in the south, but my experience is limited to just a few areas of just a few southern states.

In the North I have seen more confederate flags than in the South, and we use it as a symbol of adherence to the same value system.



csi-tech said:


> We were once a British colony but we don't fly the British Union Jack anymore.


People still fly the union jack. Especially punk rockers.

Here is my personal breakdown. The swastika is a good luck symbol in many countries. It is a religious symbol. It was the symbol of a moderate political party. Now, however, it is just a symbol of Hitler and Jew hating.

The confederate flag is being skewed into a swastika by people who find evil where it can be found and create it from scratch where it can not. The new Stepford family is two divorced gay women raising a 4 year old "transsexual" boy, while the fathers get breast implants, and cater to the drug habit of their pregnant teenager.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ours is 50 years old. I was thinking about that putting it out today.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Please stop calling it the stars and bars. The Stars and Bars is 3 stripes with a blue field in the upper left corner containing 13 stars. The flag name you mean is The Stainless Banner.

Correction... The battle flag is part of the Stainless Banner and the Blood Stained Banner. I was copy/pasting while in the car


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=sta...a=X&ei=YZCYVZu7OIujyATxpo_ADA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

The term seems interchangeable.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?espv=...=isch&sa=1&btnG=Search&q=the+stainless+banner

however, you seem to be incorrect.


----------



## Rickity Plumber (Apr 10, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only flags that should fly over official government buildings are the American flag, the flag of whatever state the building is in, and on certain days of the year the POW/MIA flag.
> 
> The Confederate flag (and it seems the protestors do not even know what that really is) should be flown over Civil War Memorials, and perhaps Civil War battlefields.
> 
> ...


Jeb did not change the Florida State flag. He changed A flag but not the state flag. Florida Gov. Jeb Bush quietly took down the Confederate battle flag from the state capitol in 2001.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is some black folks flying the battle flag. It's gone viral on Facebook.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Rickity Plumber said:


> Jeb did not change the Florida State flag. He changed A flag but not the state flag. Florida Gov. Jeb Bush quietly took down the Confederate battle flag from the state capitol in 2001.


I stand corrected.
The current Florida flag was introduced in 1985.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Northern people fought for the North. Southern people fought for the South.
> I prefer real history over revisionist crap. Every southerner was not a racist or traitor.
> People from both sides, they were ALL Americans.


There were many examples of southerners who disagreed with succession from the union and fought with the North. There are also examples of northerners who agreed with state sovereignty and fought with the south. John Wesley Culp was killed on his family's farm on Culps Hill at the battle of Gettysburg. He was with the 2nd Virginia Infantry Regiment, Stonewall Brigade.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I was losing interest in NASCAR any. Now they are also on the flag band wagon time for me to leave them behind. The only flag I own is the one American flag but it is about power if the government can force a flag to be removed what is next.


----------



## nodeal (Feb 24, 2014)

A picture of my wife as a small child in Jackson, MS. Her family is absolutely not a bunch of white supremacist racists, yet they still thought it was cute to have their baby take a picture with a confederate flag. Why? Because the flag was just a symbol of a place. Specifically Ole Miss, but also Mississippi and the South as a whole. These people are doctors, lawyers, and university presidents. They wouldn't dream of identifying themselves with ignorant racists. But at that time (late 70's) the flag hadn't yet been kidnapped by the media as an emblem of hate.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

The only things I have to say about the confederate flag thing, because quite frankly, I'm sick of hearing about it anymore, are:

1. The flag never really represented "slavery".......until lately, with the revisionist history being taught in today's schools.
2. The flag has always represented the Southern States and those that fought for secession and "States Rights".......until lately (for the reason, see number 1). 
3. Be honest with yourself, and tell me what percentage of those who fought for the South and states rights during the Civil War, actually owned slaves? Probably way less than 1%.
4. If the flag were totally banned, and no one ever even saw it again, how many racist murders do you think would be stopped because of that?

This whole flag thing is a political football to pit black vs. white, and white vs. black, and it'll be kicked around and around forever, with nothing ever being solved, and no one ever scoring any points. So, we'll toss some people some bones to simmer down their emotions for now, and they'll be satisfied, until the next political football comes up that needs some kicking. 

So, all, y'all can keep on kicking, just leave me out. I'm just minding my own business, flying the American flag until that becomes a bone that will need to be tossed out to satisfy some poor disenfranchised group.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

topgun said:


> The only things I have to say about the confederate flag thing, because quite frankly, I'm sick of hearing about it anymore, are:
> 
> 1. The flag never really represented "slavery".......until lately, with the revisionist history being taught in today's schools.
> 2. The flag has always represented the Southern States and those that fought for secession and "States Rights".......until lately (for the reason, see number 1).
> ...


Good on you TG that's a clear and concise summery of the facts.
Might I add:
3000 Blacks ALSO owned slaves
AND after the Civil War the Northerners were allowed to continue slave ownership while the Southerners were not....
Also Lincoln was a tyrannical racist who considered exporting ALL Blacks out of the U.S. (a little known fact, that has come to light of late)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

just a bunch of ass jacks raising a stink over something that don't like, I say fly them colors like it or not , and I ain't even from the south. I am so sick of all this meaningless BS every day I have to fight with the urge to move out in the country and eat me a lot of peaches and tell the rest of the country to piss off and leave me alone.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've posted this somewhere before, For your consideration.

First of all, I do realize that the confederate flags will come down eventually. This does not however change the truth about the flags and the real history of the War of Northern Aggression. jk The federal gov't must and will erase all symbolism of resistance, past or present in order to solidify it's own position of unquestionable power. It is psychological warfare in the fashion of communism or fascism. This is just a small part of that process. Also in their sights is true Christianity and the Bible, which the news media, holly-wood idiots, politicians and captains of industry would love to eliminate. The following is an audio file in passionate defense of the Confederate Battle Flag by an excellent researcher and speaker.

He is the Pastor of a Baptist church but I would caution anyone from bothering to listen to any of his Bible sermons as he and his church are dominion theologists, which I do not agree with. This means, in general, that they believe (there are different strains of this idea) God is finished with Israel and the Jews and that Christians must help God to prepare the world so he can return and set up his earthly kingdom. Many churches that subscribe to this also include calvinism in their theology. Some of them also in particular believe the Christians that help God to bring order will be white anglo-saxons. Yes, it's racist. Unfortunately, Confederate cause and history are often hijacked for other purposes because of it's popularity with people in the south.

I submit it only for the historical information contained within which can be verified with a little research. The audio can be listened to or downloaded here.
The Truth About the Confederate Battle Flag; John Weaver
Truth about the Confederate Battleflag by Pastor Weaver

The Truth About the Confederate Battle Flag | SermonAudio.com

I also would recommend reading; 
The Real Lincoln: A New Look at Abraham Lincoln, His Agenda, and an Unnecessary War: Thomas DiLorenzo: 9780761526469: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

jdbushcraft said:


> Please stop calling it the stars and bars. The Stars and Bars is 3 stripes with a blue field in the upper left corner containing 13 stars. The flag name you mean is The Stainless Banner.
> 
> Correction... The battle flag is part of the Stainless Banner and the Blood Stained Banner. I was copy/pasting while in the car


You are WRONG. The "Confederate" flag has been known as the STARS AND BARS forever.

Try reading some history. Google search?

Apology accepted.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Patriot,
The Battle flag is not and never has been the stars and bars. The Stars and bars is the Confederate Flag. It has three horizontal bars with a field of stars in the corner. There are three (I believe) of these flags with the only difference being the number of stars to represent the number of Confederate states. This was the first confederate NATIONAL flag. The second confederate flag was a white flag with the "union" (close to the battle flag) in the place of the field of stars and it was change to the "blood stained flag with the addition of a vertical red bar on the far side of the flag.

The flag that you are calling the "stars and bars" with the crossed stripes with 13 stars on the stripes is the Tennessee battle flag and was never a Confederate national flag. It happens to be one of the most commercially reproduced flags but was never a national flag of the Confederacy.

Redo your search with these words: "confederate", "National", "flag" and you will see the different flags.
Then look up "Tennessee battle flag"

There is as much crap on the internet as there is good, reliable information but you have to get the difference.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Actually it was the battleflag of The Army of Northern Virginia.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Actually it was the battleflag of The Army of Northern Virginia.


Yes and it was often used by naval forces too. My point was that it was never "the Confederate flag".


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

One good thing that may come out of all this mess, people may actually read a little on the history of the civil war. That may cause them to take pause and not go down the same road......

awww who am I kidding, nothing is going to take us off the path of self destruction.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> You are WRONG. The "Confederate" flag has been known as the STARS AND BARS forever.
> 
> Try reading some history. Google search?
> 
> Apology accepted.


No. It is you that is wrong. Might I also suggest Google to you? Never mind. I'll do it for you. http://www.usflag.org/history/confederatestarsandbars.html
People call tomatoes a vegetable all the time too. Doesn't stop it from being a fruit.
And I don't recall apologizing, nor do I intend to.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

jdbushcraft said:


> No. It is you that is wrong. Might I also suggest Google to you? Never mind. I'll do it for you. USFlag.org: A website dedicated to the Flag of the United States of America - Confederate Stars and Bars
> People call tomatoes a vegetable all the time too. Doesn't stop it from being a fruit.
> And I don't recall apologizing, nor do I intend to.


Thank you for your Link.....


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a rebel flag tattoo on my azz. That way the federal government gets a 2'fer when they kiss it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This is the kind of stupid crap we have been putting up with the past few weeks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well since it's supposed to come down Friday,the racist part is done.
Now comes the real discussion-

The Confederate Battle Flag should not have been allowed to fly anywhere in the country. Period.
The Confederates lost the war, and by doing so ,lost the right to display a flag that symbolizes their rebellion .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am so relieved! The flag is down. Racism, on both sides, throughout the world is over. Dead and gone, we can finally move on with peace and love towards are fellow man in our hearts. What a load of crap!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Is this where the USA is going to end up? I started to say heading but realized I already know the answer to that.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I feel that a good crisis didnt go to waist and was used to hammer the star and bars and that the flag had nothing to do with the shooting and a group of people in this country still think they are owed some kind of justice that all of us through our heritage and bloodlines suffered at one time or another, The Irish and Scots were slaves to England, the English were slaves to Rome and so on, they say prostitution is the oldest profession in history but in fact slavery was around allot longer we need to stop living in the past and move forward this was just another side attraction to keep Americans from watching what really is going on. One other thing the most racist person i ever met was a African American that hated white people cause he felt his whole pathetic failure drug dealing life was caused by white people. kinda Ironic. The Confederated flag should be treated with respect and be part of American History for simple fact many good Americans died under its flying. Also it should be taught and Broadcasted that this is a Democratic flag that the Democrats use to Fly at all their clan rallies... and took republicans to put it where it belongs, in a museum protected and respected. Thats my feelings on the whole matter.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Now racism and anti federal sentiment will exponentiate.
Just like that lil damaged goods 60's pantha wannabe in dc. The living proof that there never should have been welfare at all.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Well since it's supposed to come down Friday,the racist part is done.
> Now comes the real discussion-
> 
> The Confederate Battle Flag should not have been allowed to fly anywhere in the country. Period.
> The Confederates lost the war, and by doing so ,lost the right to display a flag that symbolizes their rebellion .


My,... how tolerant of you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> This is the kind of stupid crap we have been putting up with the past few weeks.


I really hope all of the voters in this blathering, shaken, wreck of a woman's district saw this little speech and vote her ass outta office so fast her shrill head spins.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

jdbushcraft said:


> No. It is you that is wrong. Might I also suggest Google to you? Never mind. I'll do it for you. USFlag.org: A website dedicated to the Flag of the United States of America - Confederate Stars and Bars
> People call tomatoes a vegetable all the time too. Doesn't stop it from being a fruit.
> And I don't recall apologizing, nor do I intend to.


I guess you missed my posts, which were actually google searches of both stars and bars, and stainless banner. 
So I guess I'll just fill you in. 
Google stainless banner, and you do NOT get the full field southern cross with stars, you get a white flag with the southern cross in the upper left corner, much like our American flag's field of stars. 
Not to be confused with the Bloodstained banner which is identical save a vertical red stripe against the right edge of the flag.
Google stars and bars, and you get BOTH the three striped flag with circled stars, AND the confederate battle flag with southern cross filling the entire flag. BOTH flags are known as the stars and bars. The one you mention is EXCLUSIVELY nicknamed as stars and bars, while the other is known by many names INCLUDING stars and bars (admittedly incorrectly)

You were entirely incorrect however, in the naming of the stainless banner.









Also, thanks for the link. I may be ordering a true Stars and Bars to grace my walls.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

A Google picture search proves nothing. Is the cute blonde with the great tush also named stars and bars?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

jdbushcraft said:


> A Google picture search proves nothing. Is the cute blonde with the great tush also named stars and bars?


its her stripper name


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

While the liberals and the democrats are so eager to re-write and eliminate history, I'd like to humbly suggest that the dems quit using the their democrat symbol, because we all know that it was the segregationist southern democrats that wanted to conserve status quo as far as slaves were concerned. Does the democrat named "George Wallace" ring any bells? Their political is obviously a symbol of racism. While they're at it, I'd also like them to tear down all statues of southern democrats simply because it would "be the right thing to do".

They better get going, because they also have a lot of history books they'll need to re-write. On second thought, maybe they should just burn all the old history books. After all, they had references to George Washington, Thomas Jefferson and most other declaration signers that guess what? *Owned slaves!*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jdbushcraft said:


> A Google picture search proves nothing. Is the cute blonde with the great tush also named stars and bars?


To hell with all this talk of flags.....I want to see the cute blond stripper with a great tush!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

topgun said:


> ... Does the democrat named "George Wallace" ring any bells?....


I must axe this trivia querstion? Who signed Slippy's Diploma?

Answer: Yes indeed it was George C Wallace! :encouragement:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I must axe

That's funny!!


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I must axe this trivia querstion? Who signed Slippy's Diploma?
> 
> Answer: Yes indeed it was George C Wallace! :encouragement:


I hope you'll do the right thing with it.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> This is the kind of stupid crap we have been putting up with the past few weeks.


Someone find this woman's PMS medicine, quick! Wipe the spittle off her chin too while you're at it.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I must axe this trivia querstion? Who signed Slippy's Diploma?
> 
> Answer: Yes indeed it was George C Wallace! :encouragement:


Obviously you're talking about George Wallace, the black comedian, right? :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I really hope all of the voters in this blathering, shaken, wreck of a woman's district saw this little speech and vote her ass outta office so fast her shrill head spins.


The Charleston area is VERY liberal, I think she's safe.

Ah, what to hell, I just bought 2 Confederate Artillery Battle Flags. 
SevenBros.com


----------

